# water in dslr.. help needed



## mandar5 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi guys i went to an ill fated trek yesterday n water has entered my nikon d7100. the optical viewfinder has become foggy n pics clicked are also foggy.. 
pls help me what to do now.. i have removed lens n kept them both in airtight container with silca gel crystals. pls tell me can i claim my warranty if not then what would be cost of servicing?
 Regards,
Mandar


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 12, 2013)

Sad to hear that   instead of air tight box I would say keep it in open dry place and let the water dry naturally...if still u have problems then take it to service center

Sorry I have no idea about warranty cover...if accidental damage is covered then serve will be free and they will replace it....if not then u will have to pay for anything thats damaged


----------



## Dushie (Aug 12, 2013)

water damage would not be covered under warranty best option is to let the water dry and hope it works fine post that. There are major chances that post water damage fungus infection may occur, just keep a check for the same.

Ideally, it should work once the moisture dries.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 12, 2013)

Keep the camera in a box full of rice. Rice is an excellent desiccant.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 26, 2013)

^ ehhh?? really? 

never heard about that.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 26, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^ ehhh?? really?
> 
> never heard about that.



Yeah actually true.
Also may be OP can try some Propyl Alcohol for flushing water (don't ask me if it incurrs any damage to Sensor(i guess it won't) )


----------

